# Don't make me wait!



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

This is turning into the single thing a pax can do to make me the angriest. I'm of a mind to 1-star any pax who isn't there ready to hop in my car when I pull up. Margins are razor thin for us, and every minute waiting costs us money.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Not even worth to wait to 1 star them... wait until you see them come out, smirk & drive off. Let them know whose boss lol.
One time I fooled them by slowing moving the car away from them, whilst they try to get in, as they reach for handle I move car again, they try again, at this point im laughing at them... they still dont get it, so I move again... you can see them getting annoyed, whilst I just keep laughing, they jump at the car but the doors are locked haha, I wind window down to hear "are you letting me in"?? Im like does it look like im allowing you?? So I kindly say you waste my time and ill waste yours. Drove off to then get a cancel with $10 paid cancellation fee haha


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Btw try using reverse pschology .... alwayd helps to view things on different angle... instead of "dont make me wait", it should be "dont allow them to make you wait"


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> This is turning into the single thing a pax can do to make me the angriest. I'm of a mind to 1-star any pax who isn't there ready to hop in my car when I pull up. Margins are razor thin for us, and every minute waiting costs us money.


Razor thin margins create razor thin patience.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Razor thin margins create razor thin patience.


You got that right!


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

I will not take pax if they are not standing there waiting for my car approaching. Who cares about the $4 short trip anyway? **** off these arrogant pax make me happier than earning the $2.40.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> I will not take pax if they are not standing there waiting for my car approaching. Who cares about the $4 short trip anyway? **** off these arrogant pax make me happier than earning the $2.40.


It really pisses me off because there is ****ing no excuse. They can see the car approaching on the map!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

There is nothing that pisses me off more than waiting for drunks during high surge/prime times. You only have a few runs possible during those times and have to make the most of your precious TIME.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Oooh, I had one last week. I arrive, wait 3 minutes, text that I'm there, almost at 5 minutes mark so I can cancel and drive off. Aaand she's calling me.. Where are you? In the front in so and so vehicle. She finally sees me, comes up to me, and says can you wait a second. Ok.. So she comes to a group of people, and starts talking to them. I'm thinking she's saying goodbye, no big deal, I can wait. She's talking and talking to them, I'm starting to get pissed off, and then I see she pulls out a cigarette and lights it up. I Hit cancel, no show, roll down a window, yell.. Order another car when you're ready.. And drive off. She stoop there with open mouth. It felt so good to cancel on her.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Oooh, I had one last week. I arrive, wait 3 minutes, text that I'm there, almost at 5 minutes mark so I can cancel and drive off. Aaand she's calling me.. Where are you? In the front in so and so vehicle. She finally sees me, comes up to me, and says can you wait a second. Ok.. So she comes to a group of people, and starts talking to them. I'm thinking she's saying goodbye, no big deal, I can wait. She's talking and talking to them, I'm starting to get pissed off, and then I see she pulls out a cigarette and lights it up. I Hit cancel, no show, roll down a window, yell.. Order another car when you're ready.. And drive off. She stoop there with open mouth. It felt so good to cancel on her.


She's an entitled little millenial. Her parents told her she was special.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Its always the pretentious self entitled wannabes thinking im so special my times worth more than yours cause im the one paying for your wages/income... ÷$/£(¥₩*^ them... its those that dont get my ride. Take their attitude & thinking away their nothing but walking ******bags lol


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

SydX said:


> Not even worth to wait to 1 star them... wait until you see them come out, smirk & drive off. Let them know whose boss lol.
> One time I fooled them by slowing moving the car away from them, whilst they try to get in, as they reach for handle I move car again, they try again, at this point im laughing at them... they still dont get it, so I move again... you can see them getting annoyed, whilst I just keep laughing, they jump at the car but the doors are locked haha, I wind window down to hear "are you letting me in"?? Im like does it look like im allowing you?? So I kindly say you waste my time and ill waste yours. Drove off to then get a cancel with $10 paid cancellation fee haha


Love it. Fancy boy and his jack off buddy made me wait 7 minutes at his deeeeluxe apartment in the sky. I had already cancelled the trip so there was no change of heart as they yanked on my door handle (rather than each others peckers up there). Worse than lil girls.

Next ping? Already got one.

"Some will, some won't. Some do, some don't. Who's next?". Best advice I ever received.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

For those who will and do the honors all ours!! For those who wont and dont the shames all yours!!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

SydX said:


> Its always the pretentious self entitled wannabes thinking im so special my times worth more than yours cause im the one paying for your wages/income... ÷$/£(¥₩*^ them... its those that dont get my ride. Take their attitude & thinking away their nothing but walking ******bags lol


Total lil 20-something *****.in my car the.other night. On something, not alcohol, but picked up near "the highest grossing drug dealing block in Chicago". North side, Edgewater. No it's not the south or west side!

Obstinate, belligerent, rude, entitled, stupid, fat. She barked some shit about "But I'm paying for this!". I ended the trip and said "Yeah, we're up to $3, now get out!". Coincidentally it was right at the bus stop where, for a mere $2.25 more, LaShawn the union driver would gladly kick her ass for a few days of "vacation time".


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Haha I beat yours my minimum is $8. 
Fat drama queen who thinks shes some supermodel asks how can you kick me out. I replied I cant look at the size of you... but hey I can drag you out!!! Laughed on her fat face lol, mind you after that she looked lil bit closer to supermodel status haha


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Then she threatens me with 1star "im gonna complain to Uber"... I said oOooooOooo dont 1 star me pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee thats only gonna make 1star you haha... shes looking dumb & confused but I do believe shes got nothing up there. She replies "huh you can rate me". So I show her "watch this 1star for you, your more then welcome" her jaw drops. 
I wish I videoed her that moment cause shed make jaws the movie a flop lol


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

SydX said:


> Then she threatens me with 1star "im gonna complain to Uber"... I said oOooooOooo dont 1 star me pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee thats only gonna make 1star you haha... shes looking dumb & confused but I do believe shes got nothing up there. She replies "huh you can rate me". So I show her "watch this 1star for you, your more then welcome" her jaw drops.
> I wish I videoed her that moment cause shed make jaws the movie a flop lol


One told me "you just wait, my boyfriend works in management at Uber!". I said "Great, have him give me a call. And your Dad too!" And where is your boyfriend on this Saturday night while you're dressed like that?!". Needless to say, my phone never rang.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> Seriously?? Calling women "*****es" and belittling gay people? Anything else you want to get off your chest? Something about Blacks or Mexicans perhaps?
> What you wrote was loathsome and I reported both posts just before I put you on ignore


I'm gay. I'm sure the jack off boys thinking the world is waiting for them were straight. You're ig'nant and need to get out a little more from your cave in Oklahoma.

Two of my Dad's ex-wives were named Diane (different spellings). That name just gives me the willies. Change it and holla back or go to the WOW (Women On Wheels) diversity forum.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I


SydX said:


> Then she threatens me with 1star "im gonna complain to Uber"... I said oOooooOooo dont 1 star me pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee thats only gonna make 1star you haha... shes looking dumb & confused but I do believe shes got nothing up there. She replies "huh you can rate me". So I show her "watch this 1star for you, your more then welcome" her jaw drops.
> I wish I videoed her that moment cause shed make jaws the movie a flop lol


 I love it when they respond "Wha, what?! You can rate US?!". It's obviously meaningless as rider ratings are masked in $hitcago but the look on their face when they realize they're not an anonymous cab rider and I'm not some Nigerian and will give them a whiff of their own shit is.....priceless!


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh you can put me on ignore??? "Jaws drop" 
Can I ignore back lol


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Pricelessssssssssssss


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

SydX said:


> Oh you can put me on ignore??? "Jaws drop"
> Can I ignore back lol


Better yet, have your Bluetooth on like a cabbie, ask "Wheres ya lika go tonight your royal Ms. highness?" Drive on, talk to your imaginary friend and IGNORE them until arrival.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> This is turning into the single thing a pax can do to make me the angriest. I'm of a mind to 1-star any pax who isn't there ready to hop in my car when I pull up. Margins are razor thin for us, and every minute waiting costs us money.


The people who piss me off the most are the ones who know it's a ten minute pickup after I accept the ride and after ten minutes when I get there they still take 4 min to come out. At least a two star deduction, and after that if it's a short ride to a place they could have walked to while I was driving to them they get less.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Love it. Fancy boy and his jack off buddy made me wait 7 minutes at his deeeeluxe apartment in the sky. I had already cancelled the trip so there was no change of heart as they yanked on my door handle (rather than each others peckers up there). Worse than lil girls.
> 
> Next ping? Already got one.
> 
> "Some will, some won't. Some do, some don't. Who's next?". Best advice I ever received.


Welcome to my _IGNORED_ list.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> This is turning into the single thing a pax can do to make me the angriest. I'm of a mind to 1-star any pax who isn't there ready to hop in my car when I pull up. Margins are razor thin for us, and every minute waiting costs us money.


Had one last night. Called because pin was in a place that name no sense. So ok it's apt a block down. Tell him I will be there 30 secs tops. Hit arrive call to say hey I found the spot by your side entrance where you wanted me and I'm here. He and the ***** STROLL out just after 5 mins. I'm about to cancel but then figure what the hell I'll be nice. I'm in a guarantee and could use the trip but it's busy enough I probably don't need it. But hey I'm there. ..

So she has an open plastic cup with a drink. Tell her I'm sorry but I do t allow drinks in the car. She says it's sprite as he tells me it's water. I say I don't care it's still wet and I don't allow eating or drinking in my car. So he says fine well get another driver. I say fine and put window up. He cancels. Gets charged. Is giving me filthy looks as I slowly move forward. I get pinged by him. I accept and keep moving. It is now a 2.5 surge. He cancels...and I went offline. So he either had to pay surge at that point or wait for it to go down. AND the cancellation fee. I did a rider concern to uber telling them about the drink so he probably won't get it taken off. But I was SO happy to see that surge. All cos of a drink of...whatever.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> You don't really drive for a living do you?


I don't drive for living. 
Originally, I drove for fun. 
After price cut, I drove to help people who need a ride. 
After another price cut, I drove to abuse Uber system and **** arrogant pax.

If I want to, I can make pax running and chasing after my car.
If I want to, I can play peek-a-boo and pax cannot find my car.
If I want to, I can make car moving a little bit while pax step off the car. That will scare them a lot.

Any more questions?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I also hate when they get in the car and don't know/argue about where they're going. And they're like "hey but you're getting paid right?"


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> I don't drive for living.
> Originally, I drove for fun.
> After price cut, I drove to help people who need a ride.
> After another price cut, I drove to abuse Uber system and **** arrogant pax.
> ...


Haha spot on!! 
Work but dont need the money...
Live life to make a difference not to be tread upon...
Respect those who respect you 
Abuse those who take advantage of the disadvantaged...


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

There is a solution for you folks who hate waiting and those that get angry when they have to wait for a passenger.

Here it is, do not wait. Yup, simple huh? Do not wait if waiting upsets you, problem solved.

Now you dont have reason to come here and type your tears of woe of how much it sux that people make you wait. The reason you dont have to cry about waiting for passengers is because you no longer wait for passengers. 

If you do decide to wait spare us your useless and boring complaing, it serves no purpose other to make you look like a cry baby.
So either solve your problem and dont wait or quiet down and deal with it like an adult.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber pays drivers $48 an hour to wait.

It takes five minutes to get the $5 cancel fee. Driver keeps $4 of it. $4 in five minutes is $48 per hour.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

you pay double and you need to wait for a taxi coming to pick you up. Sometimes, the cab never showed up.
Now, you paid half price and want Uber drivers wait for you.

What is the ****ing world? I am not crying. I am teaching you manners.

Drivers, abuse Uber system and **** arrogant pax.

Only when the system is not reliable and trusted, the cheap pax will cry for and will pay MORE for a reliable service. Let's abuse and destroy this bad system first. One mouse shit will contaminate the whole potato soup. Likewise, only few drivers like me can destroy Uber system and drive pax crazing. Make the pax expect lots of UNEXPECTED turnouts. Make pax learn Uber is NOT a reliable nor a guarantee service because of the cheap fare. You deserve for what you paid.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Backdash said:


> There is a solution for you folks who hate waiting and those that get angry when they have to wait for a passenger.
> 
> Here it is, do not wait. Yup, simple huh? Do not wait if waiting upsets you, problem solved.
> 
> ...


Solve your own problems cause theres no problems here lol. Ill quieten down once you shutup. Im dealing this like an adult as upfront and personal... cant handle it?? Go sulk you cry baby lol


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Backdash sounds like a cheap Indian name to me. As a free and independent contractor, I reserve the right to decline service to the people I don't like. This is a ride-sharing. I have my own preference to share with whom for what I have.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Uber pays drivers $48 an hour to wait.
> 
> It takes five minutes to get the $5 cancel fee. Driver keeps $4 of it. $4 in five minutes is $48 per hour.


In Ct it's $10 cancel fee, that's $96/hr. There have been days when that's my best fare of the day


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Backdash can wait for all he/she wants im sure he/she is willing to give patience, courtesy and rides to all the douchbag riders... how bout I give all these douchbags to you so u can cater to their needs lol


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Backdash is a cheap pax. He does not have a car and he needs a ride. Or, he needs to go back and wait for the bus.


----------



## SloanJones (Sep 23, 2014)

On two occasions today I've cancelled on uberpool pax (after the 2 minute prompt from the app) and started driving off, I just shrugged my shoulders at them as I left, I enjoy it when it happens... more satisfying than a 6 dollar fare


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

SloanJones said:


> On two occasions today I've cancelled on uberpool pax (after the 2 minute prompt from the app) and started driving off, I just shrugged my shoulders at them as I left, I enjoy it when it happens... more satisfying than a 6 dollar fare


Glad you did a good thing to cancel.
We drivers need to work with DIGNITY.
The $2.40 cheap fare cannot buy our dignity.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Except for backdash


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SloanJones said:


> On two occasions today I've cancelled on uberpool pax (after the 2 minute prompt from the app) and started driving off, I just shrugged my shoulders at them as I left, I enjoy it when it happens... more satisfying than a 6 dollar fare


I think it's funny that they only expect pax to wait for another pax for 2 mins but expect us to wait 5.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

I love when customers make me wait. Because I will cancel after 5 minutes and charge their ass $5. Then laugh off as I get messages or phone calls which I never respond. I find it quite entertaining


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Idontcare said:


> I love when customers make me wait. Because I will cancel after 5 minutes and charge their ass $5. Then laugh off as I get messages or phone calls which I never respond. I find it quite entertaining


Last time I actually answered the phone as I drove off... she starts apologising for not being ready & asked if I could kindly come back for her (no cars available + on surge), I said sure give me 5mins... 
5mins after she calls again sounding all miserable with a sombre voice "are you coming back for me"?? I replied... I would really like to but theres heaps of other riders needing a ride too, I wish I could come back for you but these riders are actually ready, if only you had the courtesy to explain yourself before I left... she starts blurping but this but that... I say... noonono its ok I understand totally your not the problem, its me im the problem so what I did was take the problem away which gives you the solution: be ; $*#! $*##& ready next time. She actually thank me. 
I thanked myself too for acting so professionally lol


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> I love it when other drivers are smug about being super bad at their job because I know they'll be fired soon and they'll be more money to be made for me.


Yeh youll be making heaps of money whilst waiting for each rider for 15mins lol


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

DenverD post: 221668 said:


> I love it when other drivers are smug about being super bad at their job because I know they'll be fired soon and they'll be more money to be made for me.


Uhmm? How am I getting fired? Please enlighten me. I wait 5 minutes at the pin, no show I cancel. All allowed and may I add encouraged by Uber


----------



## SloanJones (Sep 23, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> There are a TON of reasons why a passenger isn't outside jumping up and down for joy because their underpaid Uber driver with a bad attitude showed up.....
> 
> I had chemo some time back and when I called a cab to go somewhere there was NO way that I was going to be able wait outside for it - so medical / disability reasons for one....
> Maybe they're kinda old and need the time....
> ...


Yes there are a ton of reasons pax are not ready and waiting but what I, and Im sure most of you, have found is that circumstances such as those you mentoined make up the vast minority of late pax. More often than not its the folks putting the finishing touches on their outfits, downing their drinks, finishing cigs, etc etc... just plain unprepared and inconsiderate, these are the ones that, to quote the great Peter Griffin, "really grind my gears". If I wait and my pax comes out and is elderly, disabled in any way, or is just in a bad way I harbor no ill will for being made to wait and these end up being some of the few instances in which I will go above and beyond as far as costumer service is concerned, I would guess the same is true for most of you guys.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Idontcare said:


> I love when customers make me wait. Because I will cancel after 5 minutes and charge their ass $5. Then laugh off as I get messages or phone calls which I never respond. I find it quite entertaining





SydX said:


> Last time I actually answered the phone as I drove off... she starts apologising for not being ready & asked if I could kindly come back for her (no cars available + on surge), I said sure give me 5mins...
> 5mins after she calls again sounding all miserable with a sombre voice "are you coming back for me"?? I replied... I would really like to but theres heaps of other riders needing a ride too, I wish I could come back for you but these riders are actually ready, if only you had the courtesy to explain yourself before I left... she starts blurping but this but that... I say... noonono its ok I understand totally your not the problem, its me im the problem so what I did was take the problem away which gives you the solution: be ; $*#! $*##& ready next time. She actually thank me.
> I thanked myself too for acting so professionally lol


Good strategy! Earn easy money by cancel rider no show without any driving. Just few of us drivers can make Uber ride-sharing extremely RELIABLE and NOT TRUSTFUL. I made $400 a week and met 80 - 100 pax in every single week. More than 95% are NEW pax I never met before. 80% of my trips are less tan $10 (more precisely speaking, less than $8).

This evil company has done lots of bad things to drivers. Time for us to fight back and destroy the Uber system by pissing off the bad pax. Words of mouth will spread out quickly. I have heard a lot pax will request a cab for important event. They cannot afford to miss a flight, an interview or an important sales call. Let's all make Uber system unreliable, uncertain and not guaranteed.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SloanJones said:


> Yes there are a ton of reasons pax are not ready and waiting but what I, and Im sure most of you, have found is that circumstances such as those you mentoined make up the vast minority of late pax. More often than not its the folks putting the finishing touches on their outfits, downing their drinks, finishing cigs, etc etc... just plain unprepared and inconsiderate, these are the ones that, to quote the great Peter Griffin, "really grind my gears". If I wait and my pax comes out and is elderly, disabled in any way, or is just in a bad way I harbor no ill will for being made to wait and these end up being some of the few instances in which I will go above and beyond as far as costumer service is concerned, I would guess the same is true for most of you guys.


All the folks I've driven who were elderly or appeared at all disabled (canes or so on) have been ready to go. It's the young self important assholes who make me wait more than any other group.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Why is it that at restaurants they never pay the bill then call uber? Or st least pay it as soon as they call uber? It's not as if you can't pay for your meal and then sit at the table! They don't kick you out. But when I call it's always "I'll be out once I take care of the bill."


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> Seriously?? Calling women "*****es" and belittling gay people? Anything else you want to get off your chest? Something about Blacks or Mexicans perhaps?
> What you wrote was loathsome and I reported both posts just before I put you on ignore


POST # 18 /@DenverDiane : Uh....... D.D.?
You DO
KNOW that their are Z E R O Blacks or
Mexicans in Sydney? B E C A U S E it's
in A U S T R A L I A ! ! ! That CPA from
Ottowa was soooooo correctoooooo!


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't remember a time an old or disabled pax made me wait. One time I arrived to the pick up address, and this man who was missing half a leg was waiting for me ready standing on his crutches. I immediately got out of my car and fully assisted him to get in the car. It was a really short trip which cost less than $5. Of course I gave him 5 stars. He was actually apolegetic for such a short trip which I responded he really doesn't need to be.
Yet there are people with 2 perfect legs can't be ready in 5 minutes. Don't request an uberuntil you are ready. Because there are drivers like me who will cancel immediately and take away your $5. Sending messages like "coming out now" won't help either. From the time I arrive you have 5 minutes and nothing more.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Idontcare said:


> I don't remember a time an old or disabled pax made me wait. One time I arrived to the pick up address, and this man who was missing half a leg was waiting for me ready standing on his crutches. I immediately got out of my car and fully assisted him to get in the car. It was a really short trip which cost less than $5. Of course I gave him 5 stars. He was actually apolegetic for such a short trip which I responded he really doesn't need to be.
> Yet there are people with 2 perfect legs can't be ready in 5 minutes. Don't request an uberuntil you are ready. Because there are drivers like me who will cancel immediately and take away your $5. Sending messages like "coming out now" won't help either. From the time I arrive you have 5 minutes and nothing more.


I think we had same rider lol... he was crippled. By the time we started the ride it was over 5mins, had to assist him put on belt, get his crippled legs in the car but I was more than willing. Riders like these out of no fault of their own deserve my time, effort, respect and humbleness to deliver customer service. He actually told me he's had taxi's even uber drivers drive off on him once they see him on approach... he said his always predjudiced upon for his disability... im disgusted at appauled but with this in mind I predujice the inabilities of riders who are able & unwilling just cause they can...


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Idontcare said:


> From the time I arrive you have 5 minutes and nothing more.


Cheap and smart pax know they have 5 minutes grace time. They INTENTIONALLY make you wait them for 5 minutes before showing up. Why not? That's their legitimate right.

I am not a stupid driver neither. When I arrived at pin location, if I did not see you, I would hide my car. The car was still showed on the app but I guarantee pax can never find my car. Then, I enjoyed sit relax to text pax. Lots of wordings like are you ready? Do you need help? Lights flashing! White color Honda Civic. Bottom line is lots of BS but the pax still cannot locate my car. When 5 minutes up, I cancel rider no show and drove away. No further correspondences.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Cheap and smart pax know they have 5 minutes grace time. They INTENTIONALLY make you wait them for 5 minutes before showing up. Why not? That's their legitimate right.
> 
> please enlighten your trade secret: show me the light master...how to hide from ******bags that make you wait.
> 
> I am not a stupid driver neither. When I arrived at pin location, if I did not see you, I would hide my car. The car was still showed on the app but I guarantee pax can never find my car. Then, I enjoyed sit relax to text pax. Lots of wordings like are you ready? Do you need help? Lights flashing! White color Honda Civic. Bottom line is lots of BS but the pax still cannot locate my car. When 5 minutes up, I cancel rider no show and drove away. No further correspondences.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

please enlighten your trade secret: show me the light master...how to hide from ******bags that make you wait.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

SydX said:


> please enlighten your trade secret: show me the light master...how to hide from ******bags that make you wait.


 C'mon, Bro. GPS is not GOD. Its accuracy is approximate 30 feet at its best. Most of time, it will be 50, 80 or even 100 feet away from pin location. With such a big radius, it's easily to find a spot to hide your car. Text pax lights flashing. That's just a text to show you are so eager to find the pax or vice versa. Actually, you DO NOT flash lights at all. There might have many places to hide your car. Make sure car door is LOCKED. Even the pax try to open door, you can still wave them goodbye and drive away. What can they do? It's just a ride-sharing. They should understand what "sharing" means. Sharing is not a mandatory request but a very selective service.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Cheap and smart pax know they have 5 minutes grace time. They INTENTIONALLY make you wait them for 5 minutes before showing up. Why not? That's their legitimate right.
> 
> I am not a stupid driver neither. When I arrived at pin location, if I did not see you, I would hide my car. The car was still showed on the app but I guarantee pax can never find my car. Then, I enjoyed sit relax to text pax. Lots of wordings like are you ready? Do you need help? Lights flashing! White color Honda Civic. Bottom line is lots of BS but the pax still cannot locate my car. When 5 minutes up, I cancel rider no show and drove away. No further correspondences.


Stop, look, listen, genius at work


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Stop, look, listen, genius at work


 you made big mistakes if you treat Uber driver and cab driver at same level.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SydX said:


> Not even worth to wait to 1 star them... wait until you see them come out, smirk & drive off. Let them know whose boss lol.
> One time I fooled them by slowing moving the car away from them, whilst they try to get in, as they reach for handle I move car again, they try again, at this point im laughing at them... they still dont get it, so I move again... you can see them getting annoyed, whilst I just keep laughing, they jump at the car but the doors are locked haha, I wind window down to hear "are you letting me in"?? Im like does it look like im allowing you?? So I kindly say you waste my time and ill waste yours. Drove off to then get a cancel with $10 paid cancellation fee haha


Hey SydX! That sure is a sweet lesson handed out to those entitled Eastern Suburbs shits. I bet you were raised west of Burwood where manners meant something


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I'm gay. I'm sure the jack off boys thinking the world is waiting for them were straight. You're ig'nant and need to get out a little more from your cave in Oklahoma.
> 
> Two of my Dad's ex-wives were named Diane (different spellings). That name just gives me the willies. Change it and holla back or go to the WOW (Women On Wheels) diversity forum.


I'm Happy Too!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

SydX said:


> Not even worth to wait to 1 star them... wait until you see them come out, smirk & drive off. Let them know whose boss lol.
> One time I fooled them by slowing moving the car away from them, whilst they try to get in, as they reach for handle I move car again, they try again, at this point im laughing at them... they still dont get it, so I move again... you can see them getting annoyed, whilst I just keep laughing, they jump at the car but the doors are locked haha, I wind window down to hear "are you letting me in"?? Im like does it look like im allowing you?? So I kindly say you waste my time and ill waste yours. Drove off to then get a cancel with $10 paid cancellation fee haha


Yesterday I accepted a request, drove for about 4 minutes and got a cancellation. 
Just as I was turning around yo find a place to wait for a request, same person requested me again. I accepted again. He repeated and cancelled again. For the third time he requested but I was already right in front of his yard and looking at me he cancelled but still wanted to ride. And he was mad at something. I drove off happy to not let this low rating cluster **** in my car. The expression in his face was priceless.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hey SydX! That sure is a sweet lesson handed out to those entitled Eastern Suburbs shits. I bet you were raised west of Burwood where manners meant something


Omg how did you guess lol...
Yeh its always the eastern suburb pretentious ******bags, not to mention "the English & the Americans", i know this is gonna piss some on here off lol


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Yesterday I accepted a request, drove for about 4 minutes and got a cancellation.
> Just as I was turning around yo find a place to wait for a request, same person requested me again. I accepted again. He repeated and cancelled again. For the third time he requested but I was already right in front of his yard and looking at me he cancelled but still wanted to ride. And he was mad at something. I drove off happy to not let this low rating cluster **** in my car. The expression in his face was priceless.


He may have simply had commitment phobia!


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> He may have simply had commitment phobia!


Either that or he judged you on ur pic or car... I get it ALL the time...


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

SydX said:


> Either that or he judged you on ur pic or car... I get it ALL the time...


He was yelling at me saying why I keep turning around during my trip to pick him up. He clearly thinks I am a piece of computer game and he should control how I get to his location. That guy was mental. There were two straight lines to his location. There was no way I was doing anything funny.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

You can do better and turn his yelling to screaming.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> All the folks I've driven who were elderly or appeared at all disabled (canes or so on) have been ready to go. It's the young self important assholes who make me wait more than any other group.


Exactly! I picked up an 85 year old man in front of a hospital. He was waiting for me...curbside, being assisted by a male nurse.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> This is turning into the single thing a pax can do to make me the angriest. I'm of a mind to 1-star any pax who isn't there ready to hop in my car when I pull up. Margins are razor thin for us, and every minute waiting costs us money.


Waiting after hustling through traffic to get to a passengers' location is annoying. I know people can easily watch the car approaching. I've seen passengers walk out their front doors as soon as I pull up. Those are the good ones. Here are my rules for "waiting".

1. As soon as I hit arrived I visually mark the time. UBER says 10 minute maximum. I give them not one second more.

2. At 5 minutes, I call to make contact. Let them know they have exactly 5 more minutes to get in my car. If they don't answer or the call goes to voicemail, immediate Cancel/No Show.

3. At exactly 10 minutes, I push Cancel/No Show. Even if the passengers are approaching my car. I've had people pound on my car as I drove off several times.

4. In very bad neighborhoods, late at night, I do not wait to become a sitting duck for criminals. If they're not ready when I pull up, immediate Cancel/No Show.

5. If they ask, "2 more minutes." I tell them exactly how many minutes they have left. 2 does not equal 10.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SydX said:


> Omg how did you guess lol...
> Yeh its always the eastern suburb pretentious ******bags, not to mention "the English & the Americans", i know this is gonna piss some on here off lol


Nah, not going to PO me. Curious though, are there only A-hole Americans in Sydney? Tourists or living there?

If you run out of A-holes let me know. We have plenty more we can send your way!!


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nah, not going to PO me. Curious though, are there only A-hole Americans in Sydney? Tourists or living there?
> 
> If you run out of A-holes let me know. We have plenty more we can send your way!!


The American tourists are good, fun & awesome... Its the ones that have migrated here which are a pain/nuisance. Those ones always seem to look down upon others, self believing the world owes them rather than the good that life gives. I think to myself these ones think because theyve left America or have come from there they are the best things to come from there... But really there probably the worse from there hahahaha


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

SydX said:


> I think we had same rider lol... he was crippled. By the time we started the ride it was over 5mins, had to assist him put on belt, get his crippled legs in the car but I was more than willing. Riders like these out of no fault of their own deserve my time, effort, respect and humbleness to deliver customer service. He actually told me he's had taxi's even uber drivers drive off on him once they see him on approach... he said his always predjudiced upon for his disability... im disgusted at appauled but with this in mind I predujice the inabilities of riders who are able & unwilling just cause they can...


Man this makes me angry. And probably some of those drivers wait more than 10 minutes for a customer who is a complete jerk.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

LADriver said:


> Waiting after hustling through traffic to get to a passengers' location is annoying. I know people can easily watch the car approaching. I've seen passengers walk out their front doors as soon as I pull up. Those are the good ones. Here are my rules for "waiting".
> 
> 1. As soon as I hit arrived I visually mark the time. UBER says 10 minute maximum. I give them not one second more.
> 
> ...


The most insulting part is that Uber counts these cancel-as-no-shows against our cancellation rate.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

LADriver said:


> Waiting after hustling through traffic to get to a passengers' location is annoying. I know people can easily watch the car approaching. I've seen passengers walk out their front doors as soon as I pull up. Those are the good ones. Here are my rules for "waiting".
> 
> 1. As soon as I hit arrived I visually mark the time. UBER says 10 minute maximum. I give them not one second more.
> 
> ...


See bold above. learn it, live it, love it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LADriver said:


> Waiting after hustling through traffic to get to a passengers' location is annoying. I know people can easily watch the car approaching. I've seen passengers walk out their front doors as soon as I pull up. Those are the good ones. Here are my rules for "waiting".
> 
> 1. As soon as I hit arrived I visually mark the time. UBER says 10 minute maximum. I give them not one second more.
> 
> ...


Why in the hell do you wait TEN minutes? Cancel at FIVE and get fee. I wouldn't wait ten unless it was a surge that I know has ended and a decent length trip (assuming I've talked to them--I always casually ask where they are headed so I can "put it in my gps ahead of time".)

Or if it's guarantee time and I have all my rides but one and this is it.

I have a stopwatch. Not on phone. Separate real stopwatch. I leave at 5:05.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> There are a TON of reasons why a passenger isn't outside jumping up and down for joy because their underpaid Uber driver with a bad attitude showed up.....
> 
> I had chemo some time back and when I called a cab to go somewhere there was NO way that I was going to be able wait outside for it - so medical / disability reasons for one....
> Maybe they're kinda old and need the time....
> ...


I might have to take a shower as I feel a tad dirty but some of your rebuttal is true. You have 5 minutes to wait before getting paid. Someone not on the curb from their normal tract house isn't a big deal. If they are outside within 2-3 minutes, I am fine with it. Lord knows we all don't always take off to their pick up spot right when we hit "navigate". If I am locking up my home, getting my lunch, etc. because it is my first ping, I then will give the PAX the full 5 minutes without dinging their rating. I will probably give them 2 extra minutes to come outside before cancelling.

(see how other people can have a conversation with you even when they don't always agree? Well, here it comes now!)
Diane, if they are "hip" enough to use the app then they are "hip" enough to know when we arrive! When we do arrive, they get a message stating that (I know you never look at the rider app as you already don't understand how we know when it is surging in our and different areas...very important to be successful if you care about better pay per mile!). You can wait more than 5 minutes but most won't do it. If they are elderly, have medical issues, etc., wouldn't it be courteous for them to let us know? They see us coming so if they know it is 2 minutes for arrival then they should start dragging their body to the door and be ready to go outside. The excuse of "juggling 6 different things and Uber driver isn't one of those important enough" is bullshit. THey called for Uber and know it will be there probably within 5 minutes. If they are not ready then don't order or cancel it! We cannot know everyone's business and shouldn't expect to know. They bring bad attitude in my car and they will be rated on it. It isn't my fault for their problems. My job is to provide my car to their pick up spot in a timely matter and to get them to their destination in a safe way.

BUT, all you know you get paid at 5 minutes so chill out (unless at a busy club and nowhere to park) and count it down for your $5 (or whatever the rate is for your area). Seems some are acting "tough" here when they should just ease up a little as it might mean more macho talk then reality. Sure it should only be 3 minutes and most of the time the PAX is at my car within 3 minutes. Once it is over 3 minutes? I am probably hoping it stretches another 2 minutes!

Also, if they call you, just answer in the Indian accent, "Uber Call Center" and explain the driver got another accepted ride and calls have been forwarded from past riders." Let him complain and you tell him he waited 5 minutes and was allowed to leave."


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

This is a great thread! It makes me want to do UberX for a couple nights just to screw with people!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SydX said:


> The American tourists are good, fun & awesome... Its the ones that have migrated here which are a pain/nuisance. Those ones always seem to look down upon others, self believing the world owes them rather than the good that life gives. I think to myself these ones think because theyve left America or have come from there they are the best things to come from there... But really there probably the worse from there hahahaha


That is SO funny. The same sentiment exists here in North Carolina. There are Yankees (people from up north) and Damn Yankees. Yankees are the visitors, Damn Yankees stay. I happen to be a damn yankee, moved here 20 years ago and love it but I regularly run into recent transplants who scoff at how things are and say things like "In New York we do it like this" which the locals of course resent very much. It seems to be a common theme. Uber on and don't take their crap


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> The most insulting part is that Uber counts these cancel-as-no-shows against our cancellation rate.


You getting any unacceptable low acceptance percentage texts from Uber yet?


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> You getting any unacceptable low acceptance percentage texts from Uber yet?


Oh, yes.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Oh, yes.


Yeah, kinda figured they'd catch up to ya.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> You don't really drive for a living do you?
> (ignore button)


And you don't uber yet, so....


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> And you don't uber yet, so....


At this point DD has put an estimated 30% of active driver posters on ignore.

Maybe the moderator will see that her time here is being wasted, since she can't seem to figure that out yet and just annoys everyone with the antics.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> At this point DD has put an estimated 30% of active driver posters on ignore.
> 
> Maybe the moderator will see that her time here is being wasted, since she can't seem to figure that out yet and just annoys everyone with the antics.


This chick is hysterical! I can't wait to see what she says after she starts actually driving.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

30% im thinking its about 90%... She works for Uber lol


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> This chick is hysterical! I can't wait to see what she says after she starts actually driving.


True. But we're unlikely to hear the facts from her after she ignores 30% of her pax with 3 stars or less.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SydX said:


> 30% im thinking its about 90%... She works for Uber lol


Now that I think about it the only responses she seems to give are ignore driver posts. Has there been any real exchange? Probably not considering she is a TNC driving expert who has never driven a single pax.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Time for the honeymoon. I give her 10 weeks before she exists the honeymoon stage and enters the denial stage.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Time for the honeymoon. I give her 10 weeks before she exists the honeymoon stage and enters the denial stage.


Only took me about 5


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Only took me about 5


Yeah, but she's not entirely right in the head. I debated going with 12 weeks.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I remember this consumer gripe called my3cents you could block/ignore someone and it worked the same way. But then down the road they slightly changed it to where if you blocked someone you couldn't undo it. (unless the admins intervened). The ones doing the ignoring really do themselves a disservice because as I've folks mentioned before, the ignoree can see all the ingorer's comments.

I'm sure to some that like to ignore/block must think that some members (they choose not to block) are having a conversation with them selves. I haven't seen Raquel post in a while. I thought maybe I accidently put her on my ignore list. I think the only one I've evertried to put on my ignore list is myself.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nah, not going to PO me. Curious though, are there only A-hole Americans in Sydney? Tourists or living there?
> 
> If you run out of A-holes let me know. We have plenty more we can send your way!!


I've. Just spent a week and a half with a family from Columbus Ohio and the Grandparents from Naples Florida. They have been absolutely fantastic, very grateful for the work I've done for them on the tour we've gone on that took me away from home for four nights. Great people them Yanks!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> I don't drive for living.
> Originally, I drove for fun.
> After price cut, I drove to help people who need a ride.
> After another price cut, I drove to abuse Uber system and **** arrogant pax.
> ...


LMAO - nope, got it. You're a champ of a human being!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> I've. Just spent a week and a half with a family from Columbus Ohio and the Grandparents from Naples Florida. They have been absolutely fantastic, very grateful for the work I've done for them on the tour we've gone on that took me away from home for four nights. Great people them Yanks!


Are you sure they weren't from Canada?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I also hate when they get in the car and don't know/argue about where they're going. And they're like "hey but you're getting paid right?"


That's not an issue for me... as soon as the doors close, my car is moving and racking up time and miles. I LOVE talking to PAX - especially young couples - about where they want to go. The other night I picked up a 20 something couple - cute as heck... he tells me there going to a local bar (min fare) and she says. I thought we decided to go downtown (min$15 fare)... and I tell them all about the how busy all the clubs and breweries are downtown and it's sunset time and I talk them into the nice romantic ride along the lakeshore to downtown... she's all for it... which meant he was in.  Great trip with a nice couple of kids.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Are you sure they weren't from Canada?


Yep, rolled gold Americans. Have a couple of regular Canadian clients and they also are great to deal with


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> I'm Happy Too!


you guys are so lucky.
I'm usually just plain tired.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Yesterday I accepted a request, drove for about 4 minutes and got a cancellation.
> Just as I was turning around yo find a place to wait for a request, same person requested me again. I accepted again. He repeated and cancelled again. For the third time he requested but I was already right in front of his yard and looking at me he cancelled but still wanted to ride. And he was mad at something. I drove off happy to not let this low rating cluster **** in my car. The expression in his face was priceless.


Drove 5 minutes to a pick-up yesterday evening. Get there, hit ARRIVED,wait a few minutes and the ride cancels.
WTF?
A second later, ride request comes in, same pax.
I accept and hit arrived again .
- a second later: ride cancelled.

Happens one more time.

I'm sitting in front of this shopping mall, thinking 'what is this girl doing?"
She pings again, I accept, hit arrived, and this time she walks out...

I get out of the car to greet her and open the door, and ask her what that was all about.
She explains that she didn't have a very good WiFi signal and couldn't tell if a car was coming.
(it's clear now this is a kid who works in the mall - she later tells me she's 18 - a senior in high-school)

I still have no idea how a reasonably bright person who has used the app before can NOT understand that *if you have the ability to 'cancel' a ride, that means the driver HAS received and accepted the ride request*.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> I will not take pax if they are not standing there waiting for my car approaching. Who cares about the $4 short trip anyway? **** off these arrogant pax make me happier than earning the $2.40.


Do you remind the customer that this is a "rideshare"? or that walking is more important than an apple a day?


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Do even more mean to people who is mean to you. Add interest for bad pax to pay.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Do you remind the customer that this is a "rideshare"? or that walking is more important than an apple a day?


 most pax are stupid. They cannot tell the difference between a cab driver and a part time Uber driver for fun.

When money is not an issue, pax will be absolutely a loser being played around and mistreated. Pax, you'd better behave. If you need a ride, the rudeshare driver is helping you. Clear?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> Seriously?? Calling women "*****es" and belittling gay people? Anything else you want to get off your chest? Something about Blacks or Mexicans perhaps?
> What you wrote was loathsome and I reported both posts just before I put you on ignore


Hey DRATD ,
You've posted some stupid shit and nobody's reporting you!


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I've. Just spent a week and a half with a family from Columbus Ohio and the Grandparents from Naples Florida. They have been absolutely fantastic, very grateful for the work I've done for them on the tour we've gone on that took me away from home for four nights. Great people them Yanks!


I wish i was on the Black platform lol... I get all the X scum


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SydX said:


> I wish i was on the Black platform lol... I get all the X scum


A lot has to do with the "entry cost".

You may get snobs at the Opera having bought $300 tickets sipping Chardonnay, but that stops most of the footy crowd wanting to pay a Lobster for entry and bring in a slab under one arm.

This is the best paying single job in my 20 yrs in Private Hire. (Apart from the Saudi Royals, but they were an offload) They didn't have a nickel and dime attitude about anything. They Had high expectations which I was able to deliver on during the 4 day tour I took them away for. Then another 3 days in and around Sydney.

The majority of X riders are probably nice, but then you would get a run of rude, know it all cheap skates who make you ask the question "why do I put up with this for a $10 buck fare"?

Don't get me wrong, we ask the same question in the Black fleet too, but at least the entry price makes the pain a little easier to cope with.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Just had another, pull up the address call after 3 minutes with no answer wait another 3 minutes, cancel and leave. He pings again this time it is the house next door, I ignored the ping and went on my way.

I don't know who actually let's these people make them wait, they need to learn to call when you are actually ready and type in the correct address.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Perhaps it was something about the moon last night. I am working on my 2 strikes and you're done approach. Get a ping 8 minutes away, get turned around to head towards them and cancel a minute later. Sitting at the light and ping comes in from the same person/address. head towards i and get to within 3 minutes (like 4 minutes and 30 seconds later) and cancel again. So I'm pissed, drove 2 miles for nothing, keep going towards my house and guess what! another ping from same individual 1/2 a block away from their previous location. I hit accept, arrived and kept heading home. Get the call at 4: 20, don't answer, get the cancel after 5 minutes so got my cancel fee and I'm home for dinner. Still on my statement today, lets see if it sticks. 

I sometimes get the impression that our darling pax forget that there's a human being on the other end.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

"Perhaps it was something about the moon last night."

I always hit accept on the 3rd ping no matter where I am. Then call the pax, ask them what their problem is, tell them to quit it and cancel immediately or they'll get charged for my accepting their ping.

Then reorder for real and stop cancelling or I'll report them immediately for abusing the app.

Many times the second ping thing is just them getting their address right because they screwed up the first time. But 3rd pings have issues.

*Let us know if the 'charge' sticks.*


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> most pax are stupid. They cannot tell the difference between a cab driver and a part time Uber driver for fun.
> 
> When money is not an issue, pax will be absolutely a loser being played around and mistreated. Pax, you'd better behave. If you need a ride, the rudeshare driver is helping you. Clear?


This A-hole customer is being cloned by UBER , it was not this bad 
I wonder how many good ones are left ? 
Or is zombie thing here ( good customer shares ride with bad customer @ end of ride 2 zombies ? )


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Drove 5 minutes to a pick-up yesterday evening. Get there, hit ARRIVED,wait a few minutes and the ride cancels.
> WTF?
> A second later, ride request comes in, same pax.
> I accept and hit arrived again .
> ...


I had this happen yesterday -- dude cancelled and then rerequested. I just assume it's because I'm a woman or because of my car (like, maybe they want a BMW and not a Town Car).


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Or they are fishing for an XL at X price, I get a lot of request and cancels from university of Miami. After the first cancel I just stay parked until the 5 minute cancel time is up or they call.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

limepro said:


> Or they are fishing for an XL at X price, I get a lot of request and cancels from university of Miami. After the first cancel I just stay parked until the 5 minute cancel time is up or they call.


Is that a known uber hack? when I was driving x/XL, I got an XL call from 10 miles away. She cancelled and immediately rerequested X, and got me again, despite several cars being closer to her.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> A lot has to do with the "entry cost".
> 
> You may get snobs at the Opera having bought $300 tickets sipping Chardonnay, but that stops most of the footy crowd wanting to pay a Lobster for entry and bring in a slab under one arm.
> 
> ...


^^^
By the way, Sydney.... what do you drive over there down under?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I had this happen yesterday -- dude cancelled and then rerequested. I just assume it's because I'm a woman or because of my car (like, maybe they want a BMW and not a Town Car).


^^^
Actually, there are still a LOT of TC's here in Vegas even though they are slowly but surely wearing out, but the people still love em. 
My assigned car with my company is a new Cadillac CTS in a really dark red pearl, and people love that too, but I still get a lot of comments from people about how much they really love the Town Car.... and I'll admit, that there is really nothing like the Executive L. 
I wonder if Ford will ever try to replace it with something of equal stature and looks, not to mention class with its really understated design.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Are you sure they weren't from Canada?


^^^
I love Canada. 
Just one thing that I don't like is that it's full of Canadians.  
I've seen the operators of the rides at the top of the Stratosphere get better tips than I ever have from a Canadian. 
Penurious as hell.... tight as wallpaper. 
And when you're tight with a Canadian dollar, you're REALLY tight.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Actually, there are still a LOT of TC's here in Vegas even though they are slowly but surely wearing out, but the people still love em.
> My assigned car with my company is a new Cadillac CTS in a really dark red pearl, and people love that too, but I still get a lot of comments from people about how much they really love the Town Car.... and I'll admit, that there is really nothing like the Executive L.
> I wonder if Ford will ever try to replace it with something of equal stature and looks, not to mention class with its really understated design.


The executive L is what I have! (Though Uber doesn't list all that, it just says town car on the profile)


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The executive L is what I have! (Though Uber doesn't list all that, it just says town car on the profile)
> View attachment 6191
> View attachment 6192


^^^
Yup... BEAUTiful car!
If people can't tell the L by the wider door, then the much larger stationary back window is the giveaway. 
Gotta tell you this. 
I was in L.A. several days ago at a restaurant with outdoor tables which we were at, and cars would pull up to let passengers out.... Cadillacs, Chryslers, even Jags and people would just keep eating. 
But when a TC would pull up, it seemed like a lot of people would just stop eating and look to see who was getting out, or maybe just to look at the car, who knows. 
Very few car designs endure like the Town Car.... PLUS they have only a fraction of the problems with the rear suspension leveling than Cadillacs. 
And, passengers always appreciated the radio controls in the arm rest. 
I owned an L when I was an owner/operator in L.A. and wish that I had kept it and I always look at them because they have a kind of characteristic way of moving down the street and taking corners. Call it "graceful". 
Last year I was in one from JFK to the Upper East Side and the one I was in had over 300K on the clock and didn't have a rattle or creak in it, and that's really saying something about an eastern car daily plowing through NYC streets.

If you haven't guessed yet, I have a love affair with them. LOL!!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

> And, passengers always appreciated the radio controls in the arm rest.


After Shakespearing all the lawyers, the next thing I would do is rip out those backseat radio controls
(unless I were driving BLACK, of course).


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> By the way, Sydney.... what do you drive over there down under?


Right now in my Mercedes Viano. Nice people mover. SUV only on Uber so get about 2 - 5 pings a month between my bookings.

Switching into my Caprice sedan later (some US Police departments have bought these Aussie made rocketships for pursuit work). But I like driving the Audi Q7 best as it is in the Black and SUV fleet and gets most requests. Not as comfy as the Caprice though


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I love Canada.
> Just one thing that I don't like is that it's full of Canadians.
> I've seen the operators of the rides at the top of the Stratosphere get better tips than I ever have from a Canadian.
> ...


Well there is one less Canadien since Ted Cruz is down here in the states now.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> I will not take pax if they are not standing there waiting for my car approaching. Who cares about the $4 short trip anyway? **** off these arrogant pax make me happier than earning the $2.40.


^^^
Well, I'll put it to you this way. 
If a passenger isn't waiting out there for YOU to arrive, and keep in mind that YOU are in a service industry, whether you like it or not, and you are not the puppeteer, if you give the pax a call and they say that they are ready and will be right out, then I think that you owe it to them to wait. 
You never know who you are dealing with.... maybe an old lady on a walker. 
Maybe some guy who broke a leg going to therapy.

Think of your own mother and how she might feel.

Have a heart, dude....

The way livery is here in Vegas, and also in L.A., you're paid to wait... and I don't give a **** what the "App" says. 
Don't be a piece of shit when dealing with other human beings. 
OK?

If you don't like the business, then get the **** out of it. 
If you're doing Uber to punish other people for not being there instantaneously , then get the **** out of it.

I've done all kinds of things that could have gotten me sued like helping a 97 year old lady down rainy steps from her 100 year old house in Pasadena that she was actually born in.... and Yeah, that one was a 100 buck tip... and she was on a walker.

I just can't believe some of you guys who make these snap judgments and then pack up and leave.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Well, I'll put it to you this way.
> If a passenger isn't waiting out there for YOU to arrive, and keep in mind that YOU are in a service industry, whether you like it or not, and you are not the puppeteer, if you give the pax a call and they say that they are ready and will be right out, then I think that you owe it to them to wait.
> You never know who you are dealing with.... maybe an old lady on a walker.
> ...


I used to wait...and wait...and it was always some arrogant asshole or stuck up ***** who didn't appreciate it. It was NEVER some old lady with a walker or a guy on crutches.

The passengers I HAVE had who I could have excused for being slow (old, disabled etc.) have so far ALWAYS been on the curb waiting. And despite their age and being less used to the technology and apps the older folks I pick up generally have their pins well placed or the exact address in the app because they MAKE AN EFFORT not to be a pain in the ass.

Funny how that works.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Right now in my Mercedes Viano. Nice people mover. SUV only on Uber so get about 2 - 5 pings a month between my bookings.
> 
> Switching into my Caprice sedan later (some US Police departments have bought these Aussie made rocketships for pursuit work). But I like driving the Audi Q7 best as it is in the Black and SUV fleet and gets most requests. Not as comfy as the Caprice though


^^^
Viano isn't available here... thank God. 
It would destroy the Mercedez image.

You can put a big star on the grille of a big Dodge van and have the same effect.
And, yes.... Dodge vans come with a full leather interior at half the price and twice the sound-proofing. 
My question is..... why would anybody buy that thing?

Oh, and the Caprice? 
Nevada has gone to the Dodge because it's a lot more beefy, and the zero to 100 mph (You guys call it "Zed") is faster. Our police don't care about mileage ratings like yours do.

During the London Olympics, I had one of those, and when I was driving out to Stonehenge on a rainy day, water was pouring in through the "off hand" door. 
And it was supercharged. What a POS with only 3,500 miles on it.

You elitists....


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I used to wait...and wait...and it was always some arrogant asshole or stuck up ***** who didn't appreciate it. It was NEVER some old lady with a walker or a guy on crutches.
> 
> The passengers I HAVE had who I could have excused for being slow (old, disabled etc.) have so far ALWAYS been on the curb waiting. And despite their age and being less used to the technology and apps the older folks I pick up generally have their pins well placed or the exact address in the app because they MAKE AN EFFORT not to be a pain in the ass.
> 
> Funny how that works.


^^^
OK, I understand


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Ive only done it to... Pretentious princes & princesses whose daddy n mommy are multi millionaires who think because of that they are owed respect n nobility... That everyone else below them doesnt need/want that level of respect n dignity... 
Im %@%)&&))#)+!+?-$- sorry i dont give 2 shits who the hell you are, you just cant buy my respect or time!!! And since your so %3%()$+?#??# rich n shallow maybe you can throw your stinky $$$ elsewhere... I wouldnt take it even if you were to somehow get on ur knees & begged me.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Somethings money can buy... Other things are just PRICELESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...lol


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Like when your lil head bursts n thinks OoooOooOo how dare that Uber driver do this to me... Well guess what.... I just %#7++#++#+#8 did lol


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Money cant buy you class... its these ******bags that think they can, just dont let them!!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Viano isn't available here... thank God.
> It would destroy the Mercedez image.
> 
> ...


The American Mercedes image, is a lot different to the reality that is adequately expressed in the range of Mercedes vehicles that are available. If Americans saw past their blinkered view of what motor cars can be, then they wouldn't be fed a diet of poorly made and designed cars that use way too much fuel and couldn't be asked to safely do what basic Euro cars do at twice the speed on Autobahns /Autostradas.

American manufacturers have yet to let private vehicle consumers in on a little secret. That it's not horsepower its torque that matters, and Gasoline is for guzzlers and Diesel is both economical and clean

I hope you weren't comparing the Dodge Caravan (Voyager here) with the Viano. The Viano is bigger, heaps more economical, safer and better put together. Sold one with 365,000kms on it earlier this year, still pulling like a train. The Dodge is NO match for the 3litre 440nm Viano

I'd agree with the supercharged Caprice, they haven't been available since 2004 here, based on the old Buick V6 motor. Very nasty motor. But I think you must have had the big Vauxhall- that car shares nothing with the Aussie Caprice.

Your right about Cops here and fuel budgets. A highway Patrolman pulled up the other side the bowser I was at. To my amazement he filled up with 91 octane 10% Ethanol blend! I asked why he didn't use the high octane stuff, and he replied some bean-counter made up the policy to save dollars.


----------



## Robert G (Nov 15, 2014)

I feel the same way. Last weekend had a group of guys almost get in the car then go to talk to some girls outside the bar. I finally honked the horn and told them to come on. The person who ordered the ride got in and had to coax his friends in the car. Like an idiot I forgot to start the trip. Lesson learned from now on when the person who ordered the ride gets in the vehicle the trip is starting don't like it get out.


----------



## Robert G (Nov 15, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Oooh, I had one last week. I arrive, wait 3 minutes, text that I'm there, almost at 5 minutes mark so I can cancel and drive off. Aaand she's calling me.. Where are you? In the front in so and so vehicle. She finally sees me, comes up to me, and says can you wait a second. Ok.. So she comes to a group of people, and starts talking to them. I'm thinking she's saying goodbye, no big deal, I can wait. She's talking and talking to them, I'm starting to get pissed off, and then I see she pulls out a cigarette and lights it up. I Hit cancel, no show, roll down a window, yell.. Order another car when you're ready.. And drive off. She stoop there with open mouth. It felt so good to cancel on her.


Epic


----------



## my3centsSTEW (Mar 27, 2015)

SydX said:


> Oh you can put me on ignore??? "Jaws drop"
> Can I ignore back lol


thats telling them!!!! they should have a permenant oneway ignore system so that the ignorer cant unignore so easily.. i dont know why some forum members love to announce when they igonore or block someone.. they take great pride in.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> This A-hole customer is being cloned by UBER , it was not this bad
> I wonder how many good ones are left ?
> Or is zombie thing here ( good customer shares ride with bad customer @ end of ride 2 zombies ? )


Uber pool...I knew they were up to something


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yup... BEAUTiful car!
> If people can't tell the L by the wider door, then the much larger stationary back window is the giveaway.
> Gotta tell you this.
> ...


Stop you are going to make me cry , I'm retiring my town car


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Well, I'll put it to you this way.
> If a passenger isn't waiting out there for YOU to arrive, and keep in mind that YOU are in a service industry, whether you like it or not, and you are not the puppeteer, if you give the pax a call and they say that they are ready and will be right out, then I think that you owe it to them to wait.
> You never know who you are dealing with.... maybe an old lady on a walker.
> ...


I don't know if you do UBER. 
But the attitude you have will make you $$$ anywhere you go


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Perhaps it was something about the moon last night. I am working on my 2 strikes and you're done approach. Get a ping 8 minutes away, get turned around to head towards them and cancel a minute later. Sitting at the light and ping comes in from the same person/address. head towards i and get to within 3 minutes (like 4 minutes and 30 seconds later) and cancel again. So I'm pissed, drove 2 miles for nothing, keep going towards my house and guess what! another ping from same individual 1/2 a block away from their previous location. I hit accept, arrived and kept heading home. Get the call at 4: 20, don't answer, get the cancel after 5 minutes so got my cancel fee and I'm home for dinner. Still on my statement today, lets see if it sticks.
> 
> I sometimes get the impression that our darling pax forget that there's a human being on the other end.


When this happens, write this abuse to Uber and ask them to give you a cancellation fee. A person Cancelling on you multiple times back to back when combined altogether adds up to more than 5 minutes of your time is no different than getting just a single cancellation that warrants you the 5 dollars.

The customer thinks they are smart ass by doing this. I gladly and intentionally have accepted back to back from same people who kept cancelling on me. And in one case I wrote to Uber and asked for cancellation fee. It was justified. They awarded me my money.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> The American Mercedes image, is a lot different to the reality that is adequately expressed in the range of Mercedes vehicles that are available. If Americans saw past their blinkered view of what motor cars can be, then they wouldn't be fed a diet of poorly made and designed cars that use way too much fuel and couldn't be asked to safely do what basic Euro cars do at twice the speed on Autobahns /Autostradas.
> 
> American manufacturers have yet to let private vehicle consumers in on a little secret. That it's not horsepower its torque that matters, and Gasoline is for guzzlers and Diesel is both economical and clean
> 
> ...


^^^
Actualy, that V6 wasn't a Buick engine, it was a generic GM engine that was used in no fewer that 30 different brands, starting with late 60's Rovers which was arguably the best engine ever in a Rover. 
Elitist views about American machinery just rolls off my back because you have to consider the source. 
If it wasn't for GM and Ford in Australia, you wouldn't have an auto industry.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I don't know if you do UBER.
> But the attitude you have will make you $$$ anywhere you go


^^^
Hey, 20years...
You know, people like me just because I don't make it obvious that I want to be liked.... if that's understandable. 
I don't Uber, but I almost did before I went back to work for a livery service here in Vegas. 
It's like in this business and I think for all livery services here, if a passenger pays for an hour, then you wait for an hour.... but I realize that that's not the same kind of animal as Ubering, but sometimes they don't come out until 50 minutes are up and then it takes 25 minutes to get wherever, like the airport, and it happens frequently.... but hey, it's their money. Right? 
I get a ton of repeat business, and in fact some of the other drivers are in and out of the area where we stand around this huge table figuring out what we made, what we owe, etc. but sometimes it takes me two hours to get out of there when it takes other drivers an hour because my phone keeps ringing for a pickup the next day or in a couple of days, and it really ticks off some other drivers that I'm writing down pick up times and their phones are pretty much silent. Hah!

The transportation manager over at the old Aladdin (Now Planet Hollywood) told me once that by the time you give out 1,000 cards, you'll never have to queue up at the airport ever again, and he was right! 
Today I didn't have the time to stop over at the AM/PM Mini Mart just outside the airport to pick up a lousy pre packaged tuna sandwich. LOL!

But there's a way of dealing with people.... friendly but slightly aloof and don't treat them as your long lost friend even if they're regulars, especially the private jet crowd.... like the other day I picked up two guys over at Signature where the privates come in and they get in and one guy says "The usual place" and I'm like "Oh shit, where is that". I got it right, but I was sweating it all the way.

Two execs on four phones.... one on the line with a service department about his Bugatti. 
They're twins.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Hey, 20years...
> You know, people like me just because I don't make it obvious that I want to be liked.... if that's understandable.
> I don't Uber, but I almost did before I went back to work for a livery service here in Vegas.
> ...


I have less than 4 year experience in livery , belive it or not I still have not made a bussiness card 
All my work is repeat bussiness & referrals I treat every customer if it was the first & last chance I have to make an impression 
My crowd is middle to upper middle income , about a dozen of them high profile 
I try to explain to my fellow livery drivers 20 % of my customers bring 60% of my gross 
It's all about treating the customer right time & again all falls in to place on its own 
I saw the post about your tips , I have customers that I have not discussed price in years they pay what ever the feel like 
My record new years 2013 my # 1 guy tipped me 1000.00 for a 1 mile one way ride 
Any advise is welcomed


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I have less than 4 year experience in livery , belive it or not I still have not made a bussiness card
> All my work is repeat bussiness & referrals I treat every customer if it was the first & last chance I have to make an impression
> My crowd is middle to upper middle income , about a dozen of them high profile
> I try to explain to my fellow livery drivers 20 % of my customers bring 60% of my gross
> ...


^^^
Haha... you need advise from me? 
And what you say is absolutely true... You only get one chance to make a first impression.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

UberOnSD said:


> At the very least I would report you to Uber if you did that to me. Or, I would throw something at your car.
> 
> You are too immature to be working with the public.


You throw something at my car and then we get the police involved. And you have the temerity to call someone immature? That's rich.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

UberOnSD said:


> passengers dont have to be mature. YOU DO! You are supposed to be providing a service and should live up to a higher standard.
> 
> My point is, dont play games with people like that. I have picked up people who would probably do worse.
> 
> Regarding the police, do you think I would just stand around and wait for them? Maybe they do a damage report with nobody in custody. Bad for you!


The pax should have their asses ready to hop in the car or either don't call the car.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Idontcare said:


> I don't remember a time an old or disabled pax made me wait. One time I arrived to the pick up address, and this man who was missing half a leg was waiting for me ready standing on his crutches. I immediately got out of my car and fully assisted him to get in the car. It was a really short trip which cost less than $5. Of course I gave him 5 stars. He was actually apolegetic for such a short trip which I responded he really doesn't need to be.
> Yet there are people with 2 perfect legs can't be ready in 5 minutes. Don't request an uberuntil you are ready. Because there are drivers like me who will cancel immediately and take away your $5. Sending messages like "coming out now" won't help either. From the time I arrive you have 5 minutes and nothing more.


"The elevator is broke - coming!!!!!" (x200 times now).

If you want a list of Chicago buildings with "broken elevators" I'm up to about 59 now.

They should be heading for the elevator the split second their ride request is accepted. Again, it's very obvious they don't want to interface with that doorman because he might expect a tip the next time they need help with their bags or something. He's faceless, just like an Uber driver. How else do you think they pay the rent or mortgage payment in those fancy highrises that always have broken elevators?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> You throw something at my car and then we get the police involved. And you have the temerity to call someone immature? That's rich.


 get em dingo you da man!!!!!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

dingo don't discouraged by UberonLSD.


----------



## YurFriendlyPirate (Mar 30, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> The pax should have their asses ready to hop in the car or either don't call the car.


Welcome friend. I like your style.


----------



## Simon_Says (Mar 30, 2015)

So what is the standard wait time? I waited a couple minutes for a rider and text them. Waited 9 minutes...yes, NINE MINUTES, and called. They hit the **** you button, so I did the same. It was surge pricing, which comes and goes real quick, so I was willing to wait a few minutes. Cancellation fee or rider no show fee is only $5 out here.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

If I am far away from my typical work area, I take the cancellation money at 5:01 minute mark. Odds of getting a request from same person and getting a 1 star is low.

If I have a higher possibility of seeing the customer again, I try to do more in order to make sure I pick up that a-hole who is already 5+minutes late. Who knows, he might try to get back even with me if I get his cancellation fee. with more than 1500 rides I started to recognize people I picked up before and we remember and continue talking about things we talked in previous rides. all for star ratings


----------



## Simon_Says (Mar 30, 2015)

I typically drive the same area but will try to make a buck when I get brought out of my area. Especially if there is a surge. When I know it's busy in my area, I'll shut er down n drive back. That's a good policy tho. 5:01 and jet. Especially after you text and there is no reply.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Simon_Says said:


> So what is the standard wait time? I waited a couple minutes for a rider and text them. Waited 9 minutes...yes, NINE MINUTES, and called. They hit the **** you button, so I did the same. It was surge pricing, which comes and goes real quick, so I was willing to wait a few minutes. Cancellation fee or rider no show fee is only $5 out here.


On another thread someone said they emailed support about cancel being during surge and it increased cancel fee. I did the same about one yesterday and it increased from $6 to $12.70 (uber end). So I emailed with 5 more and have not heard back yet. I'm sure I have many more. This was about 11 hours ago or 4am my time.


----------



## Simon_Says (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> On another thread someone said they emailed support about cancel being during surge and it increased cancel fee. I did the same about one yesterday and it increased from $6 to $12.70 (uber end). So I emailed with 5 more and have not heard back yet. I'm sure I have many more. This was about 11 hours ago or 4am my time.


Ok I'll give that a try and see what happens.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Simon_Says said:


> Ok I'll give that a try and see what happens.


Yeah I'm thinking that csr got off work or freaked out when I sent 5 more. If they pay those I'm going to find every last one and send it in.

I have to rethink my whole algorithm about waiting on surge pax. Lol


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

People take that quote "everyone's private driver" wayyyyyyyyy too seriously.... I'll wait 5 minutes max and take my cancellation fee. they need to get it through their heads that time is MONEY!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Someone with a good rating ill give 6 minutes, if they text or call it adds some time as I know things come up.

I had one today 4.3 rating, he got 5:01 and I was out of there, the second I canceled he requested again. Of course I didn't take it, he was close enough to pay attention that the call got canceled but not that I had already arrived and give me a heads up that will be a few minutes.

I also got a ping from a 3 star, the pin was in the middle of a park, I am a few blocks away so I shoot a quick text while at the red to confirm address. She immediately responded she was on the corner of a street. 2 streets later I get there and she is waiting right on the corner ready to go, she was very pleasant and we talked the entire ride. It was only her 3rd uber ride and I have no clue how she got down to 3 stars she was the perfect pax minus tip but the fare was a surge fare so I can't complain.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why in the hell do you wait TEN minutes? Cancel at FIVE and get fee. I wouldn't wait ten unless it was a surge that I know has ended and a decent length trip (assuming I've talked to them--I always casually ask where they are headed so I can "put it in my gps ahead of time".)
> 
> Or if it's guarantee time and I have all my rides but one and this is it.
> 
> I have a stopwatch. Not on phone. Separate real stopwatch. I leave at 5:05.


5 minutes is to short of a wait time. By experience I've notice that passengers come out of apartments complexes at about the 5 minute mark after they know I'm there. But, once they push the 10 minute mark, my patience runs out. That's more than enough time to get-ti-up. I just cancelled a slow responding passenger in Downtown after TWO phone calls in which she said she was on her way out. I bluntly told her, "If you're not out in one minute, I'm going to cancel." Buh-Bye.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

LADriver said:


> 5 minutes is to short of a wait time. By experience I've notice that passengers come out of apartments complexes at about the 5 minute mark after they know I'm there. But, once they push the 10 minute mark, my patience runs out. That's more than enough time to get-ti-up. I just cancelled a slow responding passenger in Downtown after TWO phone calls in which she said she was on her way out. I bluntly told her, "If you're not out in one minute, I'm going to cancel." Buh-Bye.


The point of Uber is that it is _not_ traditional taxi. Cars are always at the ready. The pax should not order a car until they are ready to hop in a car. Order the car and get your ass out on the curb. No sitting your ass in your apartment waiting for a phone call.

You do us all a disservice by accepting 10 minute waits as OK.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Anthony Rivera said:


> People take that quote "everyone's private driver" wayyyyyyyyy too seriously.... I'll wait 5 minutes max and take my cancellation fee. they need to get it through their heads that time is MONEY!


5 bucks hurray


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> 5 bucks hurray


And another ping almost immediately so $1 per minute of your time and the chance for another ride quickly. We understand you may get a ride every 2 hours, maybe 1 an hour if you are lucky but I can do 2-3 an hour easily. I made just shy of $50 between 7:30 and 8:30 today worked from 4:30 with my last drop off at 9am and made $78.05 net before the $6 gas I burned.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

LADriver said:


> 5 minutes is to short of a wait time. By experience I've notice that passengers come out of apartments complexes at about the 5 minute mark after they know I'm there. But, once they push the 10 minute mark, my patience runs out. That's more than enough time to get-ti-up. I just cancelled a slow responding passenger in Downtown after TWO phone calls in which she said she was on her way out. I bluntly told her, "If you're not out in one minute, I'm going to cancel." Buh-Bye.


So you wait 10 minutes AND you make TWO phone calls? Wow, you're dedicated.

Pretty much, arrive, put on the stop watch for 5 minutes and wait. I'll call once if the passenger is a 4.8 to 5 star, because more often than not, they'll be okay. On the rare occasion I accept a 4.6 or 4.7, nope, no phone call.

And like a previous poster said, "5 bucks hurray."


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> And another ping almost immediately so $1 per minute of your time and the chance for another ride quickly. We understand you may get a ride every 2 hours, maybe 1 an hour if you are lucky but I can do 2-3 an hour easily. I made just shy of $50 between 7:30 and 8:30 today worked from 4:30 with my last drop off at 9am and made $78.05 net before the $6 gas I burned.


Lime is good to hear

Make that cheddar

All it take is to think outside of the box


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

limepro said:


> And another ping almost immediately so $1 per minute of your time and the chance for another ride quickly. We understand you may get a ride every 2 hours, maybe 1 an hour if you are lucky but I can do 2-3 an hour easily. I made just shy of $50 between 7:30 and 8:30 today worked from 4:30 with my last drop off at 9am and made $78.05 net before the $6 gas I burned.


Good for you!

There is no way in heck anyone should be waiting 10 minutes, period! Looks like you have a more robust market in the Miami area and I'm guessing you know how to play it well. Some markets just suck for X period. Raleigh can be very difficult between the lower rates, lack of surges and hub and spoke kind of configuration. So there can be a lot of empty miles /wait between pings. If the pings were coming in nonstop and you figure 5 minutes to get there and 5 minutes to wait, it's $3.20($4.00 cancellation) per 10 minutes or $19.80 for driving maybe 12 miles in an hour. It rarely works out that efficiently though. Still better to cancel and take the cancellation fee then wait forever for an entitled prick that will abuse you.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> On another thread someone said they emailed support about cancel being during surge and it increased cancel fee. I did the same about one yesterday and it increased from $6 to $12.70 (uber end). So I emailed with 5 more and have not heard back yet. I'm sure I have many more. This was about 11 hours ago or 4am my time.


I believe it was Michael in Cleveland that got the higher fare but in LA/OC, it is still standard $5 which does suck when you cancel and now surge is gone. Why you need to continue to look at rider app to see if you should wait a little longer (and rate them accordingly of course) or see that the surge is now higher and cancel at 5:10.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

LADriver said:


> 5 minutes is to short of a wait time. By experience I've notice that passengers come out of apartments complexes at about the 5 minute mark after they know I'm there. But, once they push the 10 minute mark, my patience runs out. That's more than enough time to get-ti-up. I just cancelled a slow responding passenger in Downtown after TWO phone calls in which she said she was on her way out. I bluntly told her, "If you're not out in one minute, I'm going to cancel." Buh-Bye.


Do you know why you have no likes for your post? Because you make excuses for the rider! 5 minutes is plenty of time. If they are not out after you hit arrived and text them then it is on them and you are gone seconds after 5 minutes if you don't see them. Your patience should be running out around 3 minutes and you are just waiting for the customary 5 minute/$5 fee that Uber puts on us. They had plenty of time to get to the curb when you were driving let alone the 5 minutes we wait. You know how you are wrong? See the likes for my post and compare to your drivel. Wake up sista and get with the program!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Anthony Rivera said:


> People take that quote "everyone's private driver" wayyyyyyyyy too seriously.... I'll wait 5 minutes max and take my cancellation fee. they need to get it through their heads that time is MONEY!


I see that and think it is "everyone's private *****". I won't fall into that catagory without being paid or rating the pax accordingly.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Good for you!
> 
> There is no way in heck anyone should be waiting 10 minutes, period! Looks like you have a more robust market in the Miami area and I'm guessing you know how to play it well. Some markets just suck for X period. Raleigh can be very difficult between the lower rates, lack of surges and hub and spoke kind of configuration. So there can be a lot of empty miles /wait between pings. If the pings were coming in nonstop and you figure 5 minutes to get there and 5 minutes to wait, it's $3.20($4.00 cancellation) per 10 minutes or $19.80 for driving maybe 12 miles in an hour. It rarely works out that efficiently though. Still better to cancel and take the cancellation fee then wait forever for an entitled prick that will abuse you.


Yeah it depends on time of day but I get $4 flat for cancels. If it is surging I will try a little harder, I had one earlier that the pin placement was a mile off and I couldn't hear or understand her so on the 2nd call I told her I was gonna cancel so she can place the pin correctly, I got the $5 cancel fee and when she requested again I got the call surged. She was pleasant and understood and I got paid twice for the same ride.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> The point of Uber is that it is _not_ traditional taxi. Cars are always at the ready. The pax should not order a car until they are ready to hop in a car. Order the car and get your ass out on the curb. No sitting your ass in your apartment waiting for a phone call.
> 
> You do us all a disservice by accepting 10 minute waits as OK.


Let's look at a couple of things about the L.A. market. First off, the UBER mapping is ALWAYS OFF THE MARK! Are you aware of this? The pin is several blocks off. There's plenty of complaints about this from passengers and drivers. So, when your arrive at the location, you're not really there. It takes a phone call to locate the passenger. This in itself takes up 5 minutes. Second, females do not like to wait outside between 2 to 5 A.M. in dangerous places like Downtown, Hollywood, South Central, etc. So, I give them the peace of mind to be indoors until they're sure I'm there. And third, the original wait time was 10 minutes (I've driven UBER since October 2013) so UBER conditioned the L.A. passengers, not me. I drive fulltime and generate over $1000 a week so I'm doing something right, putting money in my pocket mostly from WAITING OVER 10 minutes for passengers to come out of LAX.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

It's actually a further reason for me to cancel when the rider blames uber for inaccurate pin drop. There is nothing uber can do about this because we live in the year 2015 and not 2025. It is 100% rider's fault if the pin drop is inaccurate and this is why I have no problem to charge them $5. Type in the address or the name of the place you are at. Uber app is actually pretty good with knowing the addresses of many locations. 
And the females who are worried about safety, can start walking out as soon as I hit arrived. 5 minutes is more than enough to walk out. So they don't have excuses either.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Part of the reason why this gig works is that it's a little like gambling, you never know what you are going to get or what the payout will be. It's the excitement of the $150 ride vs. the disappointment of the cancel on your way over.

So I found myself starting to betray myself by waiting a little longer and hopefully get a much better fare than the wait time. Here's what my experience tells me. Anyone that makes you wait 9 or 10 minutes is going to be a handful and an ahole. I've had nice people call me after 2 or 3 minutes, apologize and tell me they were all ready but can't find their keys, totally understand and am willing to extend the same courtesy and decency to them and wait a few extra minutes. But the entitled pricks that think it's ok to make you wait are just treating you like toilet paper, they just don't see you as worthy of consideration. And what's the benefit to you of waiting? Usually, very little. 

I drive select. I get $6.48 for a minimum fare or 7.20 for a cancel. When I made the mistake of waiting 8 minutes here's what I got: 3 partially drunk and very loud young ladies that were all over the place, turn the radio to crap, just a delight to have such nice considerate ladies in the car. The fare ended up being 14.78 (9.92 net) so for an extra $2.72 I subjected myself to that crap, drove an extra 2.8 miles and wasted another 11 minutes of my life. Hardly worth it and fortunately they don't seem to have rated me. 
Last night I learned my refreshed lesson, got there, called, they'll be right down, waited 6 minutes and cancelled, drove off. Got my 7.20. FOUR damn minutes later I get the call back asking me where I am. I told her that after 5 minutes Uber cancels the call and puts me back in the pool of available drivers. Wants me to come back since she's already "paid". I explained there was no way in heck I was picking her up, and hopefully schooled her on the fact that my time is what I'm selling and I'm not going to pick up anyone who doesn't respect that enough to allow me to earn a living. Happened to be the only car in the area so the ping came in 3 times before she gave up.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Part of the reason why this gig works is that it's a little like gambling, you never know what you are going to get or what the payout will be. It's the excitement of the $150 ride vs. the disappointment of the cancel on your way over.
> 
> So I found myself starting to betray myself by waiting a little longer and hopefully get a much better fare than the wait time.


How do you know that maybe because you waited longer than 5 minutes for the current rider, you lost your chance to accept the next trip that would have been an excellent trip? And maybe now your current rider showed up for a $4 trip after 8 minutes. The thing is you don't know whether this trip or the next trip will be a great trip. What you have is that there is a probability that you will get a good trip. You don't lose this probability whether you cancel your current trip or not. But what you lose is time. Unless you know that current rider has a good trip, it is a bad overall strategy to wait a rider longer than 5 minutes especially when you will be rewarded by the cancellation fee.


----------

